# Benelli MR1



## Marauder06 (Feb 9, 2013)

Anyone had one, or know anything about it?  If I end up spending a long time in the Northeast, I might save up and buy one of these.  Looks like a good way to maintain AR-like capability (due to its ability to accept AR mags, and the accessories that I might be able to mount on it) without the "evil assault weapon" features that would get me tossed in prison in CT or NY.

http://www.benelliusa.com/rifles/benelli-rifles-models.php


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Feb 10, 2013)

I have shot it a couple of times. No issues. If you are looking for an optic for it, check out the Aimpoint Mico. The others have you hold a high cheek weld.  A small step down but still a great system that is NY Compliant is an M-14/5GBCPC (Mini-14) and is about 300 less.  But hey..... its a Benelli!


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 10, 2013)

Yeah, and the MR1 takes AR mags, AFAIK the mini-14 doesn't.  It would be great if it did though, since the MR1 is 2-3 times as expensive...


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Feb 10, 2013)

Its not semi-auto, but the Mossberg MVP isn't bad and takes the AR mags.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 10, 2013)

Interesting.  And since it's not semi-auto, I could load it up with "evil" features and not have to worry about running afoul of the law.  Thanks for the lead.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Feb 10, 2013)

Toughest right now it just getting 5.56/.223 ammo!  I had to sell some of my personal stock to some of my students last course I ran..... Just have enough for my SHTF gear..... need to find some soon!


----------



## JBS (Feb 11, 2013)

The shortage will probably get worse before it gets better. Retailers are pulling more than $1 / round for 62 grain .223. Cheaper than Dirt has 300 round batches in stock for more than what you used to be able to get 1,000 rounds for.

It's gotten to where you can't even backorder it.  The only ammo getting bought these days outside the private markets (i.e., Armslist, et.al) is ammo that's getting sold at scalper prices.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah I saw something about DHS making another eleventeen million rounds purchase, thus they expect the shortages to be longer than normal. Something like an ungodly amount of ammo over the next 4 years. You would think manufactures would learn to stockpile during election seasons, and that they would separate government purchases from private sales.


----------



## JBS (Feb 11, 2013)

Up until the middle of last year, I never honestly took a good hard look at getting set up to reload my own brass, but it's starting to look like it might be a good investment when I consider the direction our country continues to go in.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Feb 11, 2013)

JBS, the reloaders are getting hit too.  All primers being manufatured are going to new ammo and the same is soon to be for brass and lead!


----------

